# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  Print head motor does not extrude filament

## tam105

Hi all,

The motor in my Hyrel 3D printer is making noise (working), and the extruder is slowly rotating. However, no material is flowing from the print head. Can anyone help with this? Thanks. It is also a Vol 25 Pro Head.

----------


## tam105

I don't think it's a plugged nozzle because it's our first time using the print heads (we've tried both the hot and cold) and we used a thinner mixture (water and flour) that can still flow. It's frustrating because it is "printing" but just nothing comes out.

----------


## tam105

Also, when I connect the SDS (cold print head), the printer picks it up as another one, so then it doesn't push down on the syringe at all.

----------


## curious aardvark

contact davo - or phone hyrel up. 
Pretty sure they'll be very helpful :-)

----------


## Davo

Hi, tam105.

First, you need to displace the air in the nozzle of the VOL-25 head before material will come out. This may take a minute or two, even at 2000 ppm, because of the gear reduction and the threading on the screw. Also, ensure that the 3/8" socket connector on the head is seated on the square area on the top of the material reservoir, and that the reservoir is mounted tightly enough that it doesn't spin in the head.

If the shaft (but not the entire tube) is spinning, but material is still not coming out, give me a call.  The number is printed on the back of the printer, and on our website. http://hyrel3d.com

Davo

----------


## Davo

Any luck yet? Give me a call if you need help.

----------


## Davo

Really, just call or email me.

----------


## Davo

Well, we're here when you need us.

----------


## Davo

Yeah, that's here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQj6oLfrbLo

A list of all videos is at http://hyrel3d.net/wiki/index.php/Videos

----------


## Hunguty

This looks great

----------

